# Shu is the STIG !!



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Shu is the STIG !!

Oh My word !!!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

great stuff, just watching it, did not think it was going to happen


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

BBC 2 now... The Stig is revealed.... it's Michael Schumacher


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Bet he isn't really.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree.... i doubt it has been him for most of top gear :wink:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i agree.... i doubt it has been him for most of top gear :wink:


My thoughts exactly!

It may have been him in the black Enzo on tonights show but I doubt its been him in the previous shows.

Saj


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

nope he's not.... they've just said at the end LOL

different racing driver every week?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

ha. told ya


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

think it was the only way top gear was allowed to borrow the million £ fez


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

brill episode that one


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Did you see how fast that Ferrari was around the track?

Amazingly fast!

8)


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

He was only one due to the FXX, its his own I do believe (He has an all black FXX)

The give away at the end also puts the stig back into an unknown


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

There have been lots of stigs but Shu isnt one of them.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

That FXX is obviously Schumachers or one borrowed from Fez along with Schumi as a condition, which is why he was driving it as the Stig :lol:

Was   quick too!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I let him sit in for me on this one ! couldnt stand the tantrums when i said no! :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Surely nobody actually believed he was the Stig?!!! Shocking :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the stig said:


> I let him sit in for me on this one ! couldnt stand the tantrums when i said no! :roll:


V G


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think the FXX should have been allowed on the board.

There were no registration plates nor didn't appear to have lights. Meaning it's not road legal... which by their rules can't go on that board.

Loved the ending


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missed the whole thing ,,,,,,, looking for a repeat,,, anyone know when it is on ???????????


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

roddy said:


> missed the whole thing ,,,,,,, looking for a repeat,,, anyone know when it is on ???????????


watch it on BBC i player


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

SAJSTER said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i agree.... i doubt it has been him for most of top gear :wink:
> ...


I hear on very good authority, thats actually his FXX :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Did none of you listen to the article. When you buy an FXX you DONT get to take it home, you can only drive it on a track provided by Ferrari. Thus, its not a ROAD CAR. Thus, the car should be REMOVED from the Wall.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jae said:


> Did none of you listen to the article. When you buy an FXX you DONT get to take it home, you can only drive it on a track provided by Ferrari. Thus, its not a ROAD CAR. Thus, the car should be REMOVED from the Wall.


 and he said he drived a FIAT Corona or something like that


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Jae said:


> Did none of you listen to the article. When you buy an FXX you DONT get to take it home, you can only drive it on a track provided by Ferrari. Thus, its not a ROAD CAR. Thus, the car should be REMOVED from the Wall.


But it is road legal.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Tim G said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > missed the whole thing ,,,,,,, looking for a repeat,,, anyone know when it is on ???????????
> ...


dont have that ,,, any other ideas ?????


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It used to be repeated on a tuesday night


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


You don't need to have it click on here.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... new_series)/


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks boys,,, will check the tuesday evening option otherwise will watch it on the link,, just that that will use up all my bitey things


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Jae said:


> Did none of you listen to the article. When you buy an FXX you DONT get to take it home, you can only drive it on a track provided by Ferrari. Thus, its not a ROAD CAR. Thus, the car should be REMOVED from the Wall.


Not quite - the original 30 owners of the FXX cars agreed, as part of the purchase contract, to participate in a worldwide programme of events and trackdays. Ferrari would organise the transportation and maintenance of the cars to and from events, so it made sense for most owners to keep the cars at Maranello to allow this to happen. although they could keep them anywhere they liked.

Much the same for anyone that purchases old Ferrari F1 cars - you can have full factory backup and storage to keep the cars in race ready condition, or you can store them yourself

http://www.ferrari.com/English/Scuderia ... ienti.aspx

Owners were free to track the car at any racetrack they wanted ( a local Scottish owner who is very well known in Ferrari circles demonstrated his at Knockhill in Scotland, along with his 2003 F1 car and his son's Ferrari 430 GT race car), as long as they participated in their contracted number of events.

I think from memory that the original cost of USD1.5m bought you the car, plus 2 years of full factory support for this programme. As well as participating in Ferrari official events and the FXX development programme, owners also got the chance to pay another sum of money in 2007 or 2008 to have the car upgraded to FXX Evo spec, which gave the car a further power boost and upgraded aerodynamic and mechanical parts

I also think that part of the purchase contract was that if you wanted to sell the car, Ferrari had first refusal on buying it back so it could then sell it back on to other interested buyers...usually long time Ferrari clients, and the sort of people that take part in the F1 Clienti programme, etc

The recently announced 599XX programme is the same idea, but for the 599 road car, instead of the Enzo based FXX

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/03/gene ... o-society/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> thanks boys,,, will check the tuesday evening option otherwise will watch it on the link,, just that that will use up all my bitey things


Nooo you don't download it on to your PC as such you just watch it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Shu is NOT the Stig but he did drive the FXX for the programme sorry to disapoint you all who thought differently. :roll: Also there have been many Stigs thought Top Gears series. The show is scripted and all the jokes, so called ad libs etc are scripted. Sorry again if I spoilt your ideas of the programme but that's the way it is. All the so called races between say the train, motorbike and car are also all scripted why do you think its always a closely run thing? Oh come on now get real :lol: If you know anything about TV programes you would know little if anything is ever ad libed. :?


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

The black FXX is indeed his own car. He recieved it as a retirement present from Ferrari and is the only black one.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

les said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks boys,,, will check the tuesday evening option otherwise will watch it on the link,, just that that will use up all my bitey things
> ...


thanks again,,,( not great with comps !!! )


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Why would anyone pay that amount of money for a car only to be told when and where you can use it! I find it most odd.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

danielW2599 said:


> Why would anyone pay that amount of money for a car only to be told when and where you can use it! I find it most odd.


Anybody with that sort of money. Does he give a shit he has plenty of other toys :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> danielW2599 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone pay that amount of money for a car only to be told when and where you can use it! I find it most odd.
> ...


Not forgetting wanting to be an elitist. I bet Joe public couldnt buy one either you would have to be a big celeb or very well known in some way. Just having the money to buy one wouldnt get you an FXX I bet. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

les said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > danielW2599 said:
> ...


Probably true. IIRC you had to be 'invited' to buy the Enzo.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I kind of figured he wasn't the stig I can't ever see them revealing it takes away the fun behind it. IIRC in order to be considered to buy and enzo you need to own or have owned the f40 and the f50 and you have to promise that you wont sell it in a week or so for a higher price because of the demand. I couldn't even imagine the stuff they would ask for you to be considered for the fxx.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> . I couldn't even imagine the stuff they would ask for you to be considered for the fxx.


 Sell your sole to the devil perhaps [smiley=devil.gif] and more some :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

les said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks boys,,, will check the tuesday evening option otherwise will watch it on the link,, just that that will use up all my bitey things
> ...


You have to download it to get it from teh interwebs onto your computer 

Just because it's not stored, doesn't mean you don't download it.

....but i didn't think people still had download limits


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


 Well thats what I kinda ment so he shouldnt have any issue watching it and thats what matters surely, :?


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

the ultima gtr did a 1:12.8 which is a road car but they never showed the film and it hasn't gone on the board.... anyone else ever seen this???


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

les said:


> Well thats what I kinda ment so he shouldnt have any issue watching it and thats what matters surely, :?


Guess it depends what download limit he has.....

Dunno how big those files are tbh....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks,,,its on on friday night BBC2 ,,, dont know about this downloading/streaming thing, since i am on a dongle due to location


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> thanks,,,its on on friday night BBC2 ,,, dont know about this downloading/streaming thing, since i am on a dongle due to location


 Then just try it, it can't do any harm :?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

There are some Pics of Schu in his 'retirement gift' FFX here...

http://www.motorauthority.com/schumies- ... i-fxx.html


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

les said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > danielW2599 said:
> ...


AFAIK, the selection process for being allowed to participate in the FXX programme looked at, amongst other things, your purchase history with Ferrari, your level of driving skill and your financial status

The man I know who was in the FXX and FXX Evo programme is a discrete man whose name most people wouldn't recognise, but is a very wealthy petrolhead, as well as a pretty nifty driver who had owned a collection of cars like XJ220s, Mclaren F1s, F40s, an Enzo, several Ferrari F1 cars, both modern and classic and a son who raced Ferrari 430GTs competitively at venues like Le Mans 24 Hours..all in all, an ideal advertisement for Ferrari around the world


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just watched on the i-player, and the cheeky wink gives it away that it is a joke 

OT but who is going to own up to being the Red MK2 TT 2.0T from looking at it, in the petrol station when Hammond was on the phone?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just watched it again and he really has no idea what all the fuss is about does he.... guess germany doesn't really watch topgear... bet he thinks all those people were bonkers !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Taking into account the Jeremy always makes fun of the German I do not understand why Shu went to the show. Jeremy is getting boring making fun of the germans all the time and then invite Sabina and Shu in his shows.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Taking into account the Jeremy always makes fun of the German I do not understand why Shu went to the show. Jeremy is getting boring making fun of the germans all the time and then invite Sabina and Shu in his shows.


 HIs shows :roll: He invites :roll: Guess they will just rename it the Jeremy Clarkson show then :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I have just had another look at the FXX lap on iplayer - no MS stickers on teh side of the car, must have taken these off.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

SimonQS said:


> I have just had another look at the FXX lap on iplayer - no MS stickers on teh side of the car, must have taken these off.


I think they are hidden under the door normally anyway (see pics in the link above). I read somewhere he has it stiched into the seats too, and his own one has black exhaust tips rather than chrome.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

inu6mu


les said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks,,,its on on friday night BBC2 ,,, dont know about this downloading/streaming thing, since i am on a dongle due to location
> ...


just watched the "unrehersed" repeat with schumaker, was he embarassed or what ?!! and what a load of rubbish !!!! should have gone for a pint,,, in fact still got time !!!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

les said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > . I couldn't even imagine the stuff they would ask for you to be considered for the fxx.
> ...


Les m8, you want my fish, you can have it.

Best keep away from my soul though, it's twisted. ;-)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

the stig said:


> I let him sit in for me on this one ! couldnt stand the tantrums when i said no! :roll:


 :lol: :lol: Classic

Joe


----------

